# Need 2 bedroom at Sheraton Broadway Plantation, 2 bedroom, 6/21 or 6/22



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2019)

I need a full week starting 6/21, if I can get it.  I am willing to pay a lot more than the $800/week because I know what the fees are.  I will take a 2 bedroom lockoff, if I can get it.  I will pay $1,500 for a 2 bedroom and more for a lockoff.  Let me know if you have it for 6/21.  Send a PM by clicking on my name.  

Cindy


----------



## tschwa2 (May 25, 2019)

Tell them they should go a month later.  I have a 2 BR for 7/21-7/28


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Tell them they should go a month later.  I have a 2 BR for 7/21-7/28


Wish I could, Tracey.   I am so frustrated with this particular rental.  But I would make zero to make the problem go away.  I have paid for a hotel stay for the 6/21 date ($400) to match up with the week I have for 6/22, but SBP is not necessarily going to let them stay in the same unit for the entire stay.  I really need a full week.  I need it starting 6/21.  I also have a request for 6/22.  

I always get the wrong dates.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 25, 2019)

I can trade weeks as well, so if you have a week at SBP and want something July 4th week or later July, I will trade and give you money, too.  Yes, I will do that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2019)

I will take a lockoff or anything you have.  I will pay you well for it, not just $800.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2019)

Anyone at all?  I am so hoping to get the 21st.  Funny that I look at ads on CL and RW and MRN and no one has that date, but all three sites have weeks for July 4th.  There should be an equal number of people with weeks for 6/21.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Anyone at all?  I am so hoping to get the 21st.  Funny that I look at ads on CL and RW and MRN and no one has that date, but all three sites have weeks for July 4th.  There should be an equal number of people with weeks for 6/21.


The people who reserved the 6/21 probably booked it to use themselves.  At least a third of the people who booked holiday weeks, probably booked to rent it out.  I usually don't book the week before or after a holiday week unless it is available at the time I am taking a deposit and most people aren't willing to commit 8-12 months in advance. Random July weeks usually rent for more than random June weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> The people who reserved the 6/21 probably booked it to use themselves.  At least a third of the people who booked holiday weeks, probably booked to rent it out.  I usually don't book the week before or after a holiday week unless it is available at the time I am taking a deposit and most people aren't willing to commit 8-12 months in advance. Random July weeks usually rent for more than random June weeks.


Yes, I think you are right.  We own a lot of weeks, so we reserve many for the weeks of 24-31.  We usually do okay renting the 4th of July weeks. But this year, it's not so easy to rent them.  

If you have 6/21 in a 2 bed or 2 bed lockoff that you see pop up or have yourself, let me know.  I want that week to solve this problem.  I have other problems later in the summer.  Yep.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2019)

I really, really need this.  Bump!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2019)

I will trade you for something.  I will trade anything you want.  I need 6/21 in any two bedroom, standard or lockoff.  Let me know.  Just click on my name and send a PM.  I will resort to begging.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 1, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> .... We usually do okay renting the 4th of July weeks. But this year, it's not so easy to rent them.....


I wish I had the week you needed, Cindy. Instead, I have several July 4th weeks that I m still trying to rent. What is it with July 4th at SBP this year? Anyone know whether it is all of Myrtle Beach that is slow for July 4th, or just the Sheraton?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2019)

I think Myrtle Beach will be slow for 4th this year because it's so close to the weekend.  But the next week is not renting, either.  Some years, I can rent everything I get at SBP for 4th of July; other years, I cannot rent anything for 4th of July.  Now the 22nd or 21st, I should have booked five more units.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2019)

I just really, really need this.  What do you want for it?  How about an oceanfront Maui week at Hono Koa, 40 feet from the water.  I will call and book the week you need.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2019)

Still need this. Hoping for something on 6/21, any 2 bedroom.  I will pay well.  Let me know.  I would never expect this for $800/week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 4, 2019)

Need this and bumping to the top of the list.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2019)

Bump.  Need this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 9, 2019)

Need the 21st in any 2 bedroom.  22nd is showing up in a lockoff, and so I cancelled a lockoff I had for late July, and I cannot book the 22nd, either.  It says an eligible week is required.  I have one, but it won't let me book it.  And of course Vistana is closed on Sundays.


----------



## cyntravel (Jun 9, 2019)

Sent you a Pm


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2019)

I still would love either 6/21, one night in a 2 bedroom in Myrtle/Plantation phase, or one week in any two bedroom starting 6/21.  I need this and am willing to pay for it.  cyntravel hasn't gotten back to me today.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  

I rarely need anything and rarely post in this particular forum, but this has been incredibly frustrating.  Just have to say that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2019)

Still need this.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2019)

Goes to show, you cannot always get what you need for any price.  I was willing to pay quite a bit for the week in a 2 bedroom starting 6/21, and now it's almost here, and no 6/21.  I am so surprised.  I guess no one is going to come up with anything.  Darn it.


----------

